# 25 Weeks Pregnant and almost no cervix length left!!!



## angelzbeauty

So at 22 weeks I discovered my cervix being 1.3 right there and then they prescribe me progesterone 200mg and bed rest. I am so far 25 weeks 3 days and my cervix is .2 mm i was admitted to the hospital yesterday for an evaluation. So far they gave me the first does of steroids shot, they will do an ffn test today 10/16/2015 and later on my second does of steroids. I haven't had any contractions just mild cramps i will say not sure if that counts as a contraction. This is my first pregnancy and i dont really know what a contraction is exactly but the mild cramps are very minimal and they go away and i drink plenty of water. No leak fluid, no backpain, no bleeding, no spotting. Also they might out a cervical pessary. A cercleage is no longer in question because i am passed 24 weeks and my doctor felt the progesterone was gonna be enough and bedrest too. But apparently it is not working. My cervix keeps getting short for no reason.

As you girls can imagine i am freakig out badly i need to good stories!!! I want my baby to be fine and healthy. I feel i am just so far away from 37 weeks let alone 40!!!! What would be a good week to give birth? 32? 34? 36? Or even 28? Which thats in 3 weeks for me!! I am desperate i want my baby girl to be 100% fine and the thought of something going wrong makes me sick to my stomach!!!

Thank you for in advance for all your answers and support!!!


----------



## klink

I personally haven't experienced this, but my friends babies are all preemies and the latest was born at 28 weeks but had to stay in NICU for a good while. Best would be 36 weeks obviously, but I heard babies only staying in NICU for a week or 2 at 34 or 35 weeks before. Just take it one day at a time. You can do this! I'm sorry that I can't be more help but maybe I can refer you to my friend? Keep us posted!


----------



## LeahLou

I have an incompetent cervix and was able to get a cerclage this pregnancy. But it's still shortening so I'm on bed rest. 

But with my first, I had already dialated 2 cm and was in labor at 28 weeks. They were able to stop it and keep me on meds until 34 weeks but I was in the hospital the whole time. Wasn't allowed to do anything but go to the bathroom.

Set goals for yourself! 28 weeks is the third trimester so that's your first goal. Then 30 weeks, 32 weeks and 34 weeks. By 34-36 baby should be fine! I had my daughter at 35 weeks and we spent no time in the NICU! 

Also look in Gestational Complications. There's a group of ladies with incompetent cervixes and they've been very helpful!


----------



## sethsmummy

i hope your doing ok hun xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I hope you are doing ok Hun, I know this post was a while ago but I hope your baby is still cooking!!.

My little boy was born at 31 weeks 4 days and spent 25 days in the NICU and is now a healthy 9 month old x


----------



## angelzbeauty

xMissxZoiex said:


> I hope you are doing ok Hun, I know this post was a while ago but I hope your baby is still cooking!!.
> 
> My little boy was born at 31 weeks 4 days and spent 25 days in the NICU and is now a healthy 9 month old x



Hiii omgggg yesss i forgot to give everyone an update. After i was released from the hospital they put in a pessary and put me on progesterone. I am now 35 weeks 1 day still pregnant THANK GOD!!!!!!! I have a feeling i will make it closed to full term (January 26)


God is great indeed!


Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Absolutely fantastic!!!! So glad your little one has stayed put :D


----------



## LeahLou

Yay!!!!


----------



## BSelck24

Omg that is amazing news!! What is a pessary?


----------



## angelzbeauty

BSelck24 said:


> Omg that is amazing news!! What is a pessary?



Its a something that looks like a ring they place inside to give support and instead of the pressure going down that helps it. That was my last resort. I couldnt get a cerclage i was too late so they offered me to get this pessary. Of course they told
Me all the risk of it but i took my chances and thank god its been good. Im getting it remove this coming Tuesday (december 29,2015) so will se what happens then. So far ive been feeling lots of pressure and when im laying down or sitting down and i get up it hurst.


----------



## Qmama79

Amazing! Wonderful story! Good Luck! I'm sure you'll see little baby soon!!


----------

